# What's causing this wood damage?



## masonbrown (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm working on installing some new soffit and replacing rotten decking beneath a poorly installed section of shingles on a small overhang protruding from the first story of a two story house. As I was pulling off the fascia board on the end of the overhang, the section of 2x4 to which it was secured practically crumbled apart into a few pieces with the slightest bit of pressure from my pry bar.

I'm hoping someone can tell me what might have caused the damage to this board (pics below). I've done a bit of research on wood-destroying insects and don't see a very clear match for the damage I'm seeing here. I'd feel a lot better knowing what caused this damage in the first place before sealing everything back up after replacing everything that's not in excellent shape.

FWIW, I'm in Forney, Texas (suburb of Dallas) and the house was built in 1989 to what I've come to understand is "professional" standards (aka cheaply and with little regard for proper building materials and practices).

Thanks!

-Mason


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Might be powder post beetles---but the damage appears to be in the log,before milling and kiln drying--see how the chambers are sliced open? (kiln drying will kill them)

did you see fresh saw dust when you demoed that area? active powder post beetles leave fine saw dust---investigate the surrounding areas for infestation---you do not want to have them eating your house---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm guessing Old House Boring Beetle.
Main reason is the oval, large, not round holes. 
Boring Beetles leave round small holes.
http://www.fidelityx.com/Oldhouseborer.html


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

joecaption said:


> I'm guessing Old House Boring Beetle.
> Main reason is the oval, large, not round holes.
> Boring Beetles leave round small holes.
> http://www.fidelityx.com/Oldhouseborer.html


Thanks for looking in---you have more knowledge about bugs than I do---Mike----


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still just a guess.
Is that because I've been "bugging" people longer then you have Mike?


----------



## Lelani (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like beetle or weevel. What part of the country are you in?


----------

